# Can you recommend a good carpet cleaner for pet stains?



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

We use Resolve now. But I heard we need to use something that will eliminate the smell of urine to pets.

Every 8 months we hire a professional cleaner to come but we need to clean some spots now. Our little Jack is marking everywhere. He's only pooped twice in the house this entire week.... we've been pretty good about getting him outside.

What do you recommend?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jack is too young to be marking. He's just not housebroken yet. Until he is, you have to confine him unless you are watching him with 100% of your attention. Every time he goes in the wrong place, it is going to be that much harder to get him to go where he is supposed to.

JMM has some good advice in this thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=potty+training

You need an enzyme cleaner like Natures Miracle to soak down into the carpet pad to get up the urine smell. If you are just cleaning the surface, Jack will be attracted back to the spots where he urinated before.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

In the book "Puppy's First Steps", the faculty at Tufts veterinary school recommends Zero Odor. I haven't used it as I still have plenty of Nature's Miracle, but I think I'm going to try Zero Odor next.:



Zero Odor Link







Joy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 2 2009, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697480


> In the book "Puppy's First Steps", the faculty at Tufts veterinary school recommends Zero Odor. I haven't used it as I still have plenty of Nature's Miracle, but I think I'm going to try Zero Odor next.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard great things about Zero Odor, too.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Have tried everything, Eco-88 is the only thing thats worked for us.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I swear by Nature's Miracle. I have soft sage green carpeting throughout my two bedrooms which have seen some really, really bad stains from both Eloise
and Bonbon, and you would never even know there had been a dog in the house. Every bit of stain and odor completely gone! :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I use Simple Solutions....and buy the HUGE jug at Petsmart. It does get rid of the odor, but if the stains are dried and older, I've found it doesn't always get the stain out 100%. In fact, I've never found a product to get a dried urine stain out 100%.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nature's Miracle


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 2 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697593


> Nature's Miracle[/B]


 :thmbup: 

A big bottle of Natures Miracle and a Bissell Spot Bot and you're all set!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I've used Simple Solution (the jug is in my laundry room) for years.

I keep thinking I will try Nature's Miracle to see how it works. Maybe when my jug is empty.......my poodle pup might help with that!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 2 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697601


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 2 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697593





> Nature's Miracle[/B]


 :thmbup: 

A big bottle of Natures Miracle and a Bissell Spot Bot and you're all set!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I use Natures Miracle, ........the Bissell Spot Bot sounds like a great idea!!!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Jack actually isn't too young to be marking his territory. When I've had litters, as soon as a new wee pad is put down, all puppies go over and have a "marking fest" to who can pee on the pad first and last.  I would limit his space and make sure you keep lots of pads around in a small area and make a big deal when he goes potty in the right place.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

He pees about the size of a dime. The main concern is I've read that if he pees in one place he'll keep going there since he smells it. I want to eliminate the odor he smells.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

I use Natures Miracle or Urine Off. I actually like the Urine Off better, but it costs more!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

With whatever cleaner you use, it's important to surround the stain and then saturate
it with the cleaner. That way the urine cannot leach out and come back. I swear by
Nature's Miracle.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I cannot speak for myself, but maybe some others can comment on this. Back in June, I think it was, NaturesEncore posted this article. I found it very interesting. Anyone have any comments about this solution?

"I've spent probably well over $50 on commercial products that don't work. I've always been into natural remedies and products, so I did a quick search on the net, and came up with the recipe below. 

I have a very light beige carpet, and with 5 kids and 3 dogs, stains accumulate quickly. I tried it and WOWIE WOW WOW WOW! It pulled up not only pet stains, but also mud, mustard, kool-aid, spaghetti-o's sauce, and many other stains I couldn't identify and didn't want to ask. 

I can't believe it was so simple and so very cost effective, so I wanted to share it with everyone I know.

So, enough of my rambling. The recipe is:

2 parts white vinegar + 1 part water Yep . . . that's it! 


Put in a spray bottle that has a steady stream (I used the cheap ones from Wally World)
Turn the bottle over and back upright several times, but don't shake.
Spray the stain until saturated (you'll notice the stain lifting as you spray)
Blot the stain with a white wash cloth to keep the vinegar from seeping into the carpet pad
Rub the surface with a dry end of the wash cloth, keep switching to a clean area of the cloth until the stain is removed.


The best part is that the vinegar takes away any urine smell, so your little one doesn't keep coming back to that spot.

Try it. I promise it will work! "


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Jan 2 2009, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697833


> I cannot speak for myself, but maybe some others can comment on this. Back in June, I think it was, NaturesEncore posted this article. I found it very interesting. Anyone have any comments about this solution?
> 
> "I've spent probably well over $50 on commercial products that don't work. I've always been into natural remedies and products, so I did a quick search on the net, and came up with the recipe below.
> 
> ...



I remember doing this years ago....before seeing any pet odor product on the market and don't know how good it really was (it was the only choice then).

I do use vinegar for killing weeds in the garden and to soften some laundry every once in a while. I use it to gargel sore throats and for misc. other things (uh....glass cleaner, hmmmmm with baking soda to clean drains)

I do know that the vinegar smells like vinegar for a while. You have to accept that smell!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think we are talking about two different problems here. I use zero odor and it takes the smell out of the carpet but it does not clean it. I first clean my carpet with Primo Carpet Kleen, which works beautifully. Then I take a towel and blot it really good, and spray the Zero odor to take the urnie smell away. I love both products. CeeCee is really good at using the puppy pad so I don't have to use it as I use to...............


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I have carpet that is practically white and Daisy has had more than a few "accidents" on it, I have tried several things, the simple solutions works, but what I have used that works even better is Woolite Oxy Deep spot cleaner, it works MIRACLES! It even works on dried spots, just spray it until it is fully saturated, let it sit, blot it with a bit of a "heavy hand" and then scrub a little. It is amazing!!! It comes in a blue spray bottle and works amazingly, I highly recommend it! Good luck!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Jan 3 2009, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697920


> I have carpet that is practically white and Daisy has had more than a few "accidents" on it, I have tried several things, the simple solutions works, but what I have used that works even better is Woolite Oxy Deep spot cleaner, it works MIRACLES! It even works on dried spots, just spray it until it is fully saturated, let it sit, blot it with a bit of a "heavy hand" and then scrub a little. It is amazing!!! It comes in a blue spray bottle and works amazingly, I highly recommend it! Good luck![/B]


I agree that Oxi-Deep is one of the very best spot removers I've ever used! I found it especially 'miraculous' on dried stains which are the most difficult to get out. When we first got Naddie we had more than our share of 'accidents' on our carpet. She was a 'sneaky-pee-er' ( felt she was severely punished for accidents so felt she had to go secretly) and sometimes I'd find spots that were obviously old. Naddie tended to hold for a long time and didn't drink a lot of water so her urine was very concentrated and stained our pale grey carpet. The Oxideep removed the stains before my very eyes. After the Oxi-deep removed the spot I would go back with baking soda and water to eliminate any odor as a just in case but don't know if it was necessary....she never seemed to go in the same spot.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 2 2009, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697887


> I think we are talking about two different problems here. I use zero odor and it takes the smell out of the carpet but it does not clean it. I first clean my carpet with Primo Carpet Kleen, which works beautifully. Then I take a towel and blot it really good, and spray the Zero odor to take the urnie smell away. I love both products. CeeCee is really good at using the puppy pad so I don't have to use it as I use to...............[/B]


I was looking at the Zero Odor site last night and they say that it cleans, too. So, you'e saying that it only got the odor out for you... didn't clean? It's so hard to know what to buy!!! :smpullhair: 

http://www.zopet.com/stain_removal/


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I use pure vinegar. So far it has worked


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I use natures miracle for the smell and something I bought at the carpet store called Carpetaid+ for the stains. I haven't yet found anything this product doesn't get rid of. My local carpet store sells it.

http://www.carpetaid.net/


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

I think any enzymatic cleaner will do. I prefer Spot Shot. Whatever brand you use, there is a method to remove the stain...not just the visible stain. I found an article over a year ago to remove carpet urine stains. I don't have the article on me right now, but I've used this method and it's worked for me.

First, it's best to clean the accident as soon as possible.

1. Blot or soak as much urine as you can using clean paper towels. Do not press down or rub. It will actually push the urine deeper into the carpet fibers and then onto the padding.

2. Use an enzymatic cleaner to saturate the area...not just the visible spots. Apply the cleaner beyond the visible area.

3. Use fresh paper towels to blot or soak up the area again.

4. Next, soak fresh paper towels (load up on paper towels) in cold water. Gently apply (no rubbing) the cold water onto the area. 

5. You guessed it...use fresh paper towels to soak up the area. 

If you want, you can purchase a black light to see if you have removed all of the urine. Once everything has dried, if there is some urine stain left, it'll look yellow, or is it green? I can't remember. Let's just say yellowish/green. 

Using steam cleaner or hot water will actually set the stain.


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

QUESTION regarding the Nature's miracle and Spot Bot. I have just purchased a Stop Bot, but the solution for it is extremely outrageous. So, Do you use the pet solution or just water after spraying with Nature's Miracle? Curious.


----------

